# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σκορδόνερο

## panos70

Εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω βρει σε Σουπερ Μαρκετ αφυδατωμενο σε σκονη σκορδο σε βαζακι ,το εχω παρει και το βαζω κατευθειαν στις ποτιστρες, μου φαινεται καλη περιπτωση γιατι ειναι πολυ ευκολο στη χρηση χωρις να μυριζει ιδιαιτερα και κανει 70 λεπτα,δεν ξερω αν εχει τις ιδιοτητες για το οποιο το χρειαζομαστε ,εγω παντος το χρησιμοποιοω

----------


## jk21

η αλισινη του οπως και σε σκευασμα για πουλια σκορδελαιο ,ειναι απο ελαχιστη εως καθολου γιατι υπαρχει μονο για λιγη ωρα (μετα αδρανοποιειται ) ,οταν τριβεται μια σκελιδα σκορδου .υπαρχουν ομως και αλλες θετικες ουσιες για την υγεια των πουλιων ,οταν χορηγειται με μετρο .μια απο αυτες ειχα βρει οτι ειναι και πολυ καλη αντιβακτηριακη (δεν την εχω προχειρη ) χωρις να χανει την ισχυ της .αν θες κατι τετοιο ,διαλεξε σκευασμα << μυλο >> που τριβεις κομματακια αποξηραμενο σκορδο εκεινη τη στιγμη .

----------


## kaveiros

Πανο νομιζω οτι οτιδηποτε αφυδατωμενο δεν εχει την θρεπτικη αξια του φρεσκου, ομως εχω διαβασει οτι υπαρχουν στο εξωτερικο τροφες για καποια ειδη πουλιων που περιεχουν και αφυδατωμενο σκορδο... Δε ξερω κατα ποσο διατηρει τις ιδιοτητες του ομως...

----------


## jk21

ενα πολυ καλο εγκυρο αρθρο για την αξια και τις ιδιοτητες του σκορδου που αξιζει να το διαβασετε ολο ,ειναι αυτο 

http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocente...micals/garlic/

εκει υπαρχει η αναφορα και για τα συμπληρωματα σκορδου σε σκονη (ετοιμα σκευασματα φαρμακειων ) ,οπου ακομα και σε αυτα αν δεν εχει γινει ειδικη επεξεργασια με καταλληλη επικαλυψη τους εξωτερικα φαινεται οτι η αλισινη μαλλον δεν εχει δραση τελικα 

<< 
*Powdered (Dehydrated) Garlic*
        Powdered or dehydrated garlic is made from garlic cloves that are usually          sliced and dried at a low temperature to prevent alliinase inactivation          (114). The dried garlic is pulverized          and often made into tablets. To meet United States Pharmacopeia (USP)          standards, powdered garlic supplements must contain no less than 0.1%          gamma-glutamyl-S-allylcysteine and no less than 0.3% alliin (dry weight)          (115). Although powdered garlic supplements          do not actually contain allicin, the manufacturer may provide a value          for the “allicin potential” or “allicin yield” of a supplement on the          label. These values represent the maximum achievable allicin yield of          a supplement (116). It is determined          by dissolving powdered garlic in water at room temperature and measuring          the allicin content after 30 minutes (115).          Because alliinase is inactivated at the acid pH of the stomach, most powdered          garlic tablets are enteric-coated to keep them from dissolving before          they reach the neutral pH of the intestine. It has been argued that it          is more appropriate to measure “allicin release” using a USP method for          assessing drug release from enteric-coated tablets under conditions that          mimic those of the stomach and intestine (115).          Allicin release by this method has been shown to parallel true bioavailability          (116). Most tablet brands have been          found to produce little allicin under these conditions, due mainly to          low alliinase activity and prolonged disintegration times (116,          117). Many manufacturers provide          information on the “allicin potential” of their powdered garlic supplements,          but few provide information on the “allicin release.” A number of controlled          clinical trials have examined the effect of powdered or dehydrated garlic          supplements on cardiovascular risk factors (see Cardiovascular          Disease above). The most commonly used doses ranged from of 600-900          mg/day and provided 3,600-5,400 mcg/day of potential allicin (63). >>

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστω για την αποψη σας παιδια δλδ τελικα τζαμπα το δινω ; τοτε θα κανω αυτο με τη σκελιδα μεσα στο μπουκαλι,για να γινει σκορδονερο

----------


## jk21

αυτο που λες ειναι καλυτερο αλλα οχι οτι ειναι εντελως ανισχυρο το αρχικο .ομως σε καθε περιπτωση το σκορδο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για το στομαχι (το δικο μας τουλαχιστον ) και θα σου προτεινα μικρη χρηση και κυριως αν σε ανησυχησει κατι στην εικονα καποιου πουλιου .εκει θα εδινα και αλλαζοντας μαλιστα συχνα το διαλυμα εντος ημερας με νεο που εχει φρεσκοσπασμενη σκελιδα

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη

----------

